# Stewed Tomatoes



## nettieplee (Dec 30, 2005)

I did a search and couldn't find what I'm looking for, so here's hoping someone can help.  I'd really like a recipe for stewed tomatoes.  My husband and I travel frequently to Amish country in PA and they are a staple on the smorgasboards down there.  I even asked one of my Amish friends, but she doesn't like tomatoes so didn't have a recipe.  The tomatoes are in a thicker sauce than the ones you buy canned in the grocery store (but not thick like a pasta sauce) and are a bit sweet.  I particullarly like them paired with mac n cheese. I would love to be able to make these at home.  Does anyone have a recipe for them?

Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never made them but you could get some ideas by reading the ingredients on a can of stewed tomatoes next time you're in the supermarket.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I make stewed tomatoes from my canned garden tomatos and I just heat and add a little sugar and serve. Sometimes I put cubed bread in the tomatos. You can also add celery and onions that have been precooked and then add to tomatos.


----------



## callie (Dec 30, 2005)

We love stewed tomatoes, too. I jazz mine up with some Lawry's and black pepper. Usually my garden tomatoes are very sweet - but if not I add a pinch of sugar. I like to add bits of bread to mine, too. Then they become "breaded tomatoes."

And the bread sort of thickens them up a bit.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a recipe for stewed tomatoes from Michie Tavern, about a mile or so,as I remember, from Monticello, the home of Thomas Jefferson near Charlottesville, VA.

Their recipe is not a secret, they have it printed on a card and we have made it and really enjoy it.

*Michie tavern tomatoes*

 
Monticello Thomas Jefferson
 
*Ingredients*

 
Into a sauce pan place the following:
 
4 cups crushed tomatoes drained and reserve liquid. (will need 2 of  28 oz. size cans). 
1/3 – 1/2 cup sugar (1/3 will usually be enough)
2 Tbs. melted butter
Salt and pepper to taste (often not needed) 
6 baked day old biscuits crumbled (regular size, not jumbo size) or an equal volume of crumbled day old cornbread 
 
Combine all ingredients and simmer (covered) for 15 minutes.  
Add reserved liquid as needed. Mixture should be moderately thick

We usually add 1/2 cup of sugar because we like it sweet.

This may not be exactly what you want but you can always play with it a bit.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2005)

I make 'em all the time - was a 'tradition' at our house growing up to serve them with mac and cheese.  This is the way my mother made 'em - 

1 large can peeled tomatoes
about 1 T. brown sugar
about 1/2 cup diced onion
butter
Just a shot of cider vinegar

Melt a little butter in a pot, add the onions, and cook til they're just clear; add the tomatoes, and sugar, bring to a boil, then simmer about 30 minutes til the tomatoes start breaking down.  Add a little more sugar if you need to, and s/p as needed.  Right before serving, do the shot of vinegar if you like.  Oh, and add another pat of butter at the end.


----------



## licia (Dec 30, 2005)

Auntdot, thanks for posting that recipe from Michie Tavern. I had forgotten I have a cookbook from there.  I can't find a date in it, but it looks quite old. I'd think it probably isn't as old as it looks but the way it was made up. A friend brought it to me many years ago. I've made some things from it, but mostly I've read it. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 31, 2005)

After I sweat the onion and celery I add a little flour to make a roux to thicken them a little bit.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 31, 2005)

And, yet one more recipe to throw into the mix! This is very close to what my German/Irish Grandma made - and her ancestors were from Pennsylvania.


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2005)

My paternal great grandmother used to make "tomato gravy" and serve it over split biscuits with slices of ham. I was only 5 years old when I remember eating breakfast with her. She let me have coffee too. For some reason my dad and I spent the night with her. She was about the size of granny on the Beverly Hillbillies, but she wasn't as vocal or feisty.  She always got her way, but she was very quiet about it. I don't know what she used to get her way.


----------



## nettieplee (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks all!  I wasn't online over the weekend and came in today to find all these great suggestions.  I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2006)

nettie, you could add some tomato juice to canned tomatoes, and maybe some brown sugar or honey for the sweetness, then heat everything up gently.


----------



## Constance (Jan 3, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> And, yet one more recipe to throw into the mix! This is very close to what my German/Irish Grandma made - and her ancestors were from Pennsylvania.



I'm German & Scots/Irish, Michael, and my Grandma White's folks were from back Pennsylvania. She was Amish, but was shunned for marrying outside the faith. 

Around here, stewed tomatoes are served with bits of bread in them. Some people call the dish "Poor-do", as it was a filling, cheap dish that poor people could afford.


----------



## crystal223 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Stewed tomatos*

Hi All!!
  I'm from Northern Maine and pickling and canning is a part of life here. Stewed tom. is something my mother and i done every year. So heres my moms way of making stewed tom.

INGREDIENTS:
4 Quarts of chopped,peeled and cored tom.
1 Cup of celery
1/2 Cup chopped onions
1/4 Cup Greenpepper
1TBLE spoon sugar
2 Teaspoon salt
combine all vegetables into a sauce pan cover and cook about 10 min. carefully ladle veggies into hot jars place lid on finger tight and then process for 15 min in pint jars and 20 min in quart jars. At 10lbs of pressure in a steam pressure canner.
 This will be the best stewed tomatos you have ever eaten.


----------

